# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  درخواست راهنمایی شروع برنامه نویسی ios

## mehdiyamani

باسلام خسته نباشید 
2 سوال دارم . 
- اول اینکه من که مک ندارم و یک pc دارم با cpu ، amd ، چه طوری میتونم سیستم عامل مک رو نصب کنم برای شروع برنامه نویسی ؟ 
- شنیدم با js و html و ایینها میشه برنامه نوشت . چنین چیزی ممکن ؟ من برنامه های معمولی نمیخوان بنویسیم، برنامه های جامع و کاربردی که همه امکانی داشته باشه و دستم بسته نباشه . 
چه زبانی باید شروع کنم برای برنامه نویسی ios? 

خودم الان برنامه نویسی اندروید ، php به صورت کامل انجام میدم . 

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید 
با تشکر

----------


## S.Ghasim

درود
در جواب سوال اول تون باید عرض کنم که بنده نزدیک به ۳سال بود که قصد برنامه نویسی iOS رو داشتم و یک سال هست که موفق شدم به صورت حرفه ای این برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم. 
شما برای شروع نیاز به یک پیش نیاز اساسی یعنی دستگاه یا دیوایس OS X یا همون سیستم عامل مک دارین. چند راه وجود دارد.
راه اول: استفاده از سیستم عامل هکینگتاش هست. یعنی سیستم عامل مک ای که دستکاری شده تا بر روی دستگاه هایی به جز دستگاه های اپل مثل سیستم شما نصب بشه. این سیستم های عامل اصلا ۱۰۰٪ نیست و احتمال اینکه درست نصب نشود و یا به درستی با سخت افزار شما مطابقت نکند بسیار بالاست. بنده خودم نتونستم این سیستم عامل رو نصب کنم اما دوستانی که موفق به نصب شده بودند از سرعت و عملکرد آن راضی نبودند.
راه دوم: استفاده از سیستم عامل مجازی برای بالا آوردن سیستم عامل مک در سیستم عامل ویندوز. نرم افزار های زیادی اینکار را انجام میدهند که میتوان به یکی از قوی ترین آنها VirtualBox تولید شرکت Oracle اشاره کرد. متاسفانه این روش هم اصلا روش خوب و Stable ای برای اینکار نیست چرا که سرعت سیستم عامل به شدت پایین است. مخصوصا اگر مشخصات سیستم تان عادی و معمولی باشد.
راه سوم: نوشتن برنامه با کامپوننت ها و افزونه های Visual Studio میکروسافت. با توجه به تمرکز تیم های مختلف افزونه نویسی این بخش رشد خوبی داشته اما متاسفانه به دلیل اینکه شما باید خروجی نهایی و به اصطلاح کامپایل آخر برنامه خود را بر روی XCode خود اپل بگیرین فایده چندانی برایتان نخواهد داشت.
- بنده خودم بعد از ۲ سال مجبور به خرید یک دیوایس اپل شدم. به شما هم توصیه میکنم اگر واقعا میخوایین در این زمینه فعالیت کنین و حرفه ای بشین همین کار رو بکنین. من بهتون توصیه میکنم اگر هزینه زیادی نمیخوایین بکنین یک Mac Mini بگیرین که قیمت آن تقریبا با یک PC خوب معادل هستش.

اما جواب سوال دوم
برنامه های iOS برپایه زبان برنامه نویسی C می باشند اما با تغییراتی خاص اپل از زبان برنامه نویسی Objective-C تا سال گذشته استفاده میکرد. اما از تابستان امسال اپل زبان برنامه نویسی جدیدی تحت عنوان Swift را معرفی کرد که باز هم بر پایه C است. زبان Swift به نظر بنده و اهل فن یک زبان جامع و کامل و آسان می باشد. این زبان شباهت هایی به Java و JavaScript و Python و خیلی از زبان های دیگر دارد.

**: توصیه بنده به شما که حرفه ای اندروید کار میکنید این است که خودتان را درگیر زبان برنامه نویسی اپل و دنیای اپل نکنین و در همان زمینه اندروید تمرکز بیشتری نمایید. یادگیری یک زبان کامل و جامع بهتر از یادگیری چند زبان نصفه و نیمه است!!!*

باز هم اگر سوالی بود درخدمتم.

----------

